# N15=b14..?



## Guest (Oct 23, 2002)

I have seen alot of pictures of the N15 pulsar and they look very similar. I need some shocks for my car, but DMS only makes them for N15. Can anyone verify the platforms are the same or close enough for shocks and springs to fit.? I really need to know before I spend $2500 on some shocks..

thanks,

rick


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

the B14 sentra/200sx and the N15 pulsar are pretty much the same chassis. I have a feeling that the shocks/struts would be compatible, but don't go on my word b/c I'm not 100% on that.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I think Carbon200 is running the rear Nismo bushings that are made for the N15....I think....


----------



## Geo (Apr 30, 2002)

biltmore said:


> *I have seen alot of pictures of the N15 pulsar and they look very similar. I need some shocks for my car, but DMS only makes them for N15. Can anyone verify the platforms are the same or close enough for shocks and springs to fit.? I really need to know before I spend $2500 on some shocks.. *


I've done a bunch of looking through the Nismo catalog (the Japanese catalog) and have been able to verify that much the the parts for the N15 are the same parts used on the B14.

Specifically, the Nismo catalog specs the exact same part number for all B14 and N15 springs and dampers.

Things like STBs, LCAB, and a bunch of other things are the same as well.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

hey biltmore: any pix or website of the suspension you're plannin on getting? I'm interested in having a look at them.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2002)

The shocks I am wanting to get are the DMS 50mm Adjustable Giant Strut and Shock Absorber, Rally / Gravel spec. Website is at http://www.dmshocks.com
Here is the pic..








I have the US Nismo catalog... but how do I get the japanese one.? Can you scan some pictures of it showing the same part numbers. Your replies have been great... thanks everyone..

Rick


----------



## V i V i D 200sx (Sep 17, 2002)

ever thought about the tien coilovers? i think tien is the most-selling coilover company in japan. that's what i plan on getting, but im not even sure if theyre over here yet, it wont be a while til i can get them anyway so it doesnt really matter yet.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2002)

Does tein make gravel spec rally coilovers.? 
Whatever I put on the car they are going to have to take alot of offroad abuse.. I found a site that showed were the b14 and n15 had the same nismo part number for some shocks.. but it says the b14 is the same as N15 until 97 then 97-on N15 have a different part number. 

N15 - 54300-RN141 - For FF car (' - 97/9) attenuation power 4 step variable type low pressure gas 
54300-RN240 - For FF car ('97/9 -) attenuation power 4 step variable type low pressure gas 
B14 - 54300-RN141 - Attenuation power 4 step variable type low pressure gas for FF car .
this info came from http://members.tripod.co.jp/HN15/01Parts.htm you may have to use babelfish if you don't read japanese..

Anyone know the difference between pre97 N15 and post97 N15.?
I am getting closer...


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

those look sweet. I even want them. What are the spring rates?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2002)

unless you are taking your car off road, the 50mm may be overkill.. But the 40mm would be perfect and are about half the price.. about $1500 ish.... http://www.dmshocks.com/docs/dms40.html
check them out here...

rick


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

what are the spring rates? they look nice. 

Ooooo, perty.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2002)

You can get any spring rate you want. 
from http://www.dmshocks.com/docs/features.html

Springs: DMS can offer a spring that will suit most conditions, you can discuss your requirements with the factory. The incidence of duty sag is eliminated, unique to this product is the ability to achieve extended travel length without increasing the spring entrapment, direct benefit is achieved in weight reduction, improved performance, ease of tuning, vehicle stability and ride comfort

-rick


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

thanks for the info


----------



## Geo (Apr 30, 2002)

biltmore said:


> *I found a site that showed were the b14 and n15 had the same nismo part number for some shocks.. but it says the b14 is the same as N15 until 97 then 97-on N15 have a different part number. *


The Nismo catalog shows B14 and N15 on the same line, i.e.: B14/N15. The part number change shown is for both platforms as of 9/97.


----------



## Geo (Apr 30, 2002)

biltmore said:


> *The shocks I am wanting to get are the DMS 50mm Adjustable Giant Strut and Shock Absorber, Rally / Gravel spec. Website is at http://www.dmshocks.com
> Here is the pic..
> 
> 
> ...


Cool stuff. You could also try Morris Damper as well.

http://www.morissdampers.com/

They also specialize in rally and produce custom dampers. The 944 folks seem to like them.

I got my Nismo catalog when a friend went to Japan a few years back.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Ive got the 2002 Nismo cat here, and I will back up what Geo says. Same part numbers for springs and dampers.


----------



## V i V i D 200sx (Sep 17, 2002)

i think tien mostly does circuit racing.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

V i V i D 200sx said:


> *i think tien mostly does circuit racing. *


Tein has everything from mild to wild. $1k to nearly $3k stuff
Id say the Flex and SS are on the mild side and the RS and N1 are on the wild side.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2002)

I have been in contact with Evan at Moriss. I am just seeing if I have any other options. And if N15=B14 Then I can go with the rally proven DMS. Also I talked with a guy who has a 1994 Sentra that he had rally shocks custom made from Moriss, he said they are really slow and unhappy with his purchase from Moriss. 
Can anyone scan a page or two from the japan Nismo catalog for me..

-rick


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

biltmore said:


> *I have been in contact with Evan at Moriss. I have just seeing if I have any other options. Also I talked with a guy who has a 1994 Sentra that he had rally shocks custom made from Moriss, he said they are really slow and unhappy with his purchase from Moriss.
> Can anyone scan a page or two from the japan Nismo catalog for me..
> 
> -rick *


What pages do you want?


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2002)

Pages with suspension.. and where the B14 and N15 have the same part numbers..

thanks..

email is rick[at]loudserver.com

rick


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

biltmore said:


> *Pages with suspension.. and where the B14 and N15 have the same part numbers..
> 
> thanks..
> 
> ...


Sent


----------



## Geo (Apr 30, 2002)

biltmore said:


> *Pages with suspension.. and where the B14 and N15 have the same part numbers..*


Two people confirm the same information and you still don't believe them.......


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Geo said:


> *Two people confirm the same information and you still don't believe them.......  *


He should now, I sent off two pages of the 2002 cat.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2002)

No offense... I just wanted to see the catalog before I spend $2500 on suspension... I hope you understand. Thanks for all your help... I sure I will have more questions as I build my 97 200sx se-r rally car...


----------



## Geo (Apr 30, 2002)

biltmore said:


> *No offense... I just wanted to see the catalog before I spend $2500 on suspension... I hope you understand. Thanks for all your help... I sure I will have more questions as I build my 97 200sx se-r rally car... *


Will you believe us when we answer your next questions?

FWIW, I do understand. For all you know I could be some monkey at a keyboard. There are plenty on the net - especially in automotive forums.

I just think you could have handled that a little better.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2002)

again... sorry if I offended you in any way...
that was not my intent..

another question... has anyone acually used the suspension listed in the Nismo catalog on a B14.?

-rick


----------

